# Condom size in the US is too restricted.



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are going to read this and then get offended, making a huffy response when you werent  required to read this in the first place, then keep moving.



Ok, you can call this a big dick problem (in my case) or in some other cases, a small dick problem. 
You may think "well, they have all types of sizes and latex can stretch" and this IS true. But what is regulated is the opening ring size, which DOES NOT stretch as easy and is more restrictive. Also, brands like durex don't use pure latex, it's half some plastic crap that doesn't stretch which makes putting it on really difficult for me. I'm 7"x5.5" (Average is 5.5"x4.75") and the durex XXL is uncomfortable for me (it's big, but there are others who are bigger. this is to give you some perspective) because IT DOES NOT STRETCH.

Latex ones? lol, good luck. Since condom sizes are really determined by girth and not length and that base ring (or "OW OW OW, GET IT OFF!") is what is regulated.
US condom rules 'will cause nasty RED RINGS on porn stars' todgers' ? The Register

















For the increased breakage, it's much bigger for me since that 5.5" in girth does from the base to the head while the head can get bigger. I can but a Magnum XL and still be too big for it. :/


----------



## syrenn (Aug 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCAFU6UTLr4]One man and his condoms! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Aug 18, 2013)

LOL! nitroz... is that you, Steve??? (an old boyfriend of mine) : )


----------



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

Kooshdakhaa said:


> LOL! nitroz... is that you, Steve??? (an old boyfriend of mine) : )



doubt it. I'm only 20. Unless you are that 38 year old ex-fwb of mine.

;P


----------



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

syrenn said:


> One man and his condoms! - YouTube



LOOK AT HOW TIGHT THE BASE RING IS AROUND HIS FACE!

And atleast some people get it. Safe sex is good sex.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 18, 2013)

nitroz said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > One man and his condoms! - YouTube
> ...



only 20..... gives some context. 

do you know what a cock ring is? How it works? its purpose? Just wondering.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't buy some of the fancier Trojan styles because of that.  Like "ultra ribbed" and "twisted pleasure."

Fucking discrimination!!!


----------



## hjmick (Aug 18, 2013)

Okay nitroz, you have to understand that you set yourself up for this and I have no choice but to go there...




> Ok, you can call this a big dick problem (in my case)...




Yes nitroz, you are a big dick...


----------



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

syrenn said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yep. 

But a cock ring does not hurt (and is not supossed to)


----------



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

hjmick said:


> Okay nitroz, you have to understand that you set yourself up for this and I have no choice but to go there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am. Not gonna lie.

I try not to, though. D:


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2013)

Just go bareback. I hear herpes is all the rage.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 18, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Just go bareback. I hear herpes is all the rage.




its not... the new drug resistant clap is the rage...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 18, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Just go bareback. I hear herpes is all the rage.
> ...



Some say a life that's never known the clap is a life poorly lived...


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2013)

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Just go bareback. I hear herpes is all the rage.
> ...



So true. I sorry!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Damn! I haven't had it yet.


----------



## nitroz (Aug 18, 2013)

Luissa said:


> Just go bareback. I hear herpes is all the rage.



Yeah... I'd like to keep having sex, thank you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 18, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dxyIkpQK6U]Extra Large Condom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 18, 2013)

Luissa said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



There's still time!!!

Me neither 

Maybe one day!


----------



## Luissa (Aug 18, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I have faith.


----------



## waltky (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea...

... Uncle Ferd says...

... dey make `em too small.


----------



## syrenn (Aug 18, 2013)

waltky said:


> Yea...
> 
> ... Uncle Ferd says...
> 
> ... dey make `em too small.



think of it as vanity sizing..... that way men think they are more impressive in size.. then they really are


----------

